# Lake Erie Monsters



## Northern1

Last week, LimaEyeCatcher approached me about doing a Lake Erie trip for walleye. He has been putting this bug in my ear for the past 3 years. Last year I went up by myself in my little 10ft future beach and the waves forced me off the lake sick. So, I was hesitant to invest the time into another trip to say the least. After keeping a close eye on the forecast, we decided it was going to be a go.

LimaEyeCatcher has an awesome kayak trailer and so we knew we could fit up to 6 kayaks on it and get up to Lake Erie safely. He decided to ask a few of our BKFT friends to head up with us. LimaFlyMan, SeanStone and Amanda ended up making the trip up the the big lake with us. 

 

We left at 4:45am and stopped at a local bait store. We are lucky we did as the hot colors were pink and purple all day. If we did not make that stop, we probably would not have had the same success.

We were on the water by 8:30 and the day started off relatively slow. Some small sheephead were caught, and also some larger ones off of a reef we marked. Amanda caught a very nice one approaching 6 lbs as well.
 

Finally, LimaEyeCatcher hauled in a 25.5'' beauty. We thought for sure that one was going to stand as the large fish of the day. Where we were fishing we expected to see many males stacked up, and so a 25.5'' fish sounded like the mark to beat.
 

Soon, however SeanStone hauled in a monster at 27.5'', almost a Fish Ohio. We were all very happy for Sean and everyone at that point had in their minds that this was going to be a good day, as things were starting to heat up. Still, 27.5'' Dang!
 


We began getting bites every 15 minutes or so, many lost fish as they were not aggressive strikes whatsoever. About 20 minutes after Sean reeled in his giant, I felt a large snag. Our lures were running bottom all day and I had just lost one of my husky jerks to a small reef. I raised my rod tip up and tried to free it, and then it began slowly swimming and realized it was FISH ON! I reeled the fish in very slowly and played it to the boat as I did not want to rip the hooks out. I was only equipped with a small trout net (mistake) and so when it surfaced I freaked out, put it on the net, and jabbed my hand into the gill to grab it. a 30 3/8'' Lake Erie Monster! It was about all spawned out, but it still ran 9.5 lbs. 
 

The day continued hot as LimaEyeCatcher soon pulled in another 29.5'' monster as well. We were next to each other, and I was slightly ahead of him. I marked a huge mark with very bright returns, and he slammed it when our lines crossed that point. Really cool to see that happen.
 

After that fish was caught, I lost the bite of the day. I had a giant on whose fight made the 30 3/8'' fish seem relatively small. LimaEyeCatcher paddled over since he had the only Salmon-sized net and served as guide and net man for the day. The fight lasted about 10 minutes. The fish was just sitting on the bottom. I was only equipped with 10lb monofilament and hardly felt comfortable lifting it off of the bottom, but my St. Croix ML Avid rod doubled over, I gently pulled it from its comfort zone off of the bottom, and as I did, my drag just pulled out slowly but steadily away from me, a tell-tale sign of big experienced fish. The fish then suspended for awhile in the water column, not allowing me to play it, just using its size against me, almost knowing I could not "horse" it in because of my light line and light gear. I didn't mind playing it all day, but with the hot bite going on, we had to land it in a reasonable amount of time.

Soon, by lifting the rod slowly and taking slack out of it quickly by reeling, we got it just to where we could not see it, but it was within 3 feet of the surface. Oh no, our off trolling rods became tangled and I had to swing the fish around the rod tips. As this happened, I felt the fish's head shake and it was gone. Major disappointment, could have been a walleye of a lifetime there. 

Soon after that heartbreak, I hooked into a nice 29'' fish on my puple glass perch bait from the baitstore. At that point, 29'' was pretty run of the mill, and we knew we were spoiled because there wasn't much reaction. Regardless, this 29'' fish was just as fat as the 30 3/8'' fish since she had not yet spawned. Really beautiful fish for sure.
 

After this, Amanda hooked into a 28'' fish as well, which was awesome because now almost everyone had a giant walleye in the group. She was Bill-Dancing it in, reel high above the head and rod doubled down into the water, and everyone was nervous she was going to lose it. Luckily, her fish was the only one to actually swallow a bait all day and she landed it easily. She was really excited, rightfully so!
 

LimaFlyMan was up next. He was hooked on about 50 yards from the group and he had the walleye in the boat and it flopped out of his Big Rig. It had to be a huge flop too because that thing is 36'' wide! Regardless, it was still a caught fish in my book.

All in all, we had an excellent day on the water. We truly caught some Lake Erie Monsters. I wanted to personally thank Jim Stedke for sharing a lot of his knowledge with me. We definitely used it when we were on the water. Afterward on the phone, Jim said he actually saw us on his way back in. Thanks again, Jim. Also, I wanted to thank LimaEyeCatcher. He allows people to use his truck for the small expense of gas. Everyone keeps telling him to start a guide service, and that just might happen some day. Since he's me neighbor and #1 fishing buddy, I have first dibs! Thanks man! 

This was a day on the water shared with great fishermen and a day that created a group of better friends and one that we will remember for the rest of our lives as the day a group of lowly kayakers went up to Lake Erie, did a few rounds with the big boys, and slayed some true monsters.


----------



## Bowhunter57

Northern1,
Your post is a great one of kayak comrades, excellent pictures and an obvious good time on the lake.  It would have been good to be there, even if nothing was caught, just to enjoy the company and experience of being on the lake.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Great report Aaron. It was truly a day to remember and I'm sure we all will. We were blessed with great weather and great fish. After watching the forecast for a week I really didn't think this trip was going to happen. Thanks to Joe (Limaflyman) and SeanStones confidence it happened. You just never know what mother nature and Erie can throw at you and on Erie you better have a plan. Again thanks to Joe for helping me out there. Joe has been reading and studying the weather and fishing and that knowledge really help. I'm glad we all had a great day. I'm an truly blessed to have a wife that understands and friends to share good times with


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vwslayer

Good job,everyone!Those are some beautiful Walleye!


----------



## fishslim

Great work guys congrats to all. Was up there yestersay as well in a boat though  we got a 3 man limit jigging with many females as well. Northern bet that helped wipe out those slow days at Indian. Glad for you,be safe out there.


----------



## cpr_mike1

Looks like a blast. I will have to do that sometime.


----------



## Snakecharmer

what part of the lake were you on and how far from shore were you? Excellent trip report and congrats. to all on the nice catches!


----------



## luredaddy

Great Post ! John


----------



## Northern1

Guys, thanks for all the congrats. 

Jim- yeah, I don't think you can be a fisherman without a GREAT better half who understands your passion and lets you pursue it.

Troy, that certainly got my Indian blues tempered for the time being. There were a lot of OGF guys out there yesterday that we talked with. Many passed right by us I'm assuming as well. Were the eyes you jigged done spawning. Ours closer to shore were about all spawned out. No real fatties, just very big and lengthy. I still have a big score to settle with those saugeye, though. I'll figure them out sooner or later.
We had a great time. We were in "the bowl" only 300 yards off shore. We could have certainly gone out further. We thought about going to Clinton's reef, but we stayed close. Just look for the warmer water. The bite turned off once the water cleared and cooled down.

It was such a good time, I might have to go up once more before the spawn is over in a few weeks. If time permits, we will see!


----------



## FishFrenzy89

awesome report and great catches!!


----------



## LimaFlyMan

You weren't kidding about those trout nets. Try to fit a 27" fish into a net barely capable of holding a small lmb was STUPID on my part. It was good times though and glad we got the chance to make it out. Good fishing with you all.


----------



## silverbullet

Great job on the eyes. Should have done that instead of wading the river. Soon I gotta break in the new yak.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

LimaFlyMan said:


> You weren't kidding about those trout nets. Try to fit a 27" fish into a net barely capable of holding a small lmb was STUPID on my part. It was good times though and glad we got the chance to make it out. Good fishing with you all.


LOL, we were both stupid on that one...Heck I think Sean and Amanda may not have even had nets....what were we all thinking? It just goes to show you though, you can still get into some good fish without a big boat......you just need really really expensive electronics that almost equal the price of your kayak- and we have that covered between you, Jim, and I right?


----------



## Northern1

silverbullet said:


> Great job on the eyes. Should have done that instead of wading the river. Soon I gotta break in the new yak.
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where are you located and what kind of yak do you have man?


----------



## Yakkin4bass

Man I'm glad you guys had such an awesome trip up there! Wish I coulda made it up! Well done on tracking them down and wearing em out!


----------



## Bobcatfisher

I would love to get in on this action next time. Let me know if you want more company. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed

Great report, glad to see everyone in the group was slamming them!


----------



## SeanStone

I had a blast fishing with you guys. Like I said at the beginning of the trip, if we hadn't caught anything it would have been more than enough just to hang out with everyone.......it sure was nice getting on those hawgs though. 

One day I'll return the favor down on some of my water. (Im sure it won't be near as epic as that trip though.)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

By the way.....

The current kayakwars record walleye stands at 27.5". Since Aaron and Jim arent on kayak wars Amanda now holds the new record. (I'm going to have to hear about it for weeks now.)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

I thought hers was 28"!! And yeah, we know who truly wears the waders now


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

The guide service sounds good but liability is high as Sean said so I have decided to run a netting service lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

Depending on the forecast in the next two weeks I may take a day off of work to head back up. I got a little insider information about a spot that will be hot here in the next ten to 14 days and some hot methods to use. That's a big if but I'm looking at next next Friday as a possibility if things pan out.


----------



## Brad45005

You guys sure make me want to call off work, lol...great catch!!...

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slashbait

Did you jig or troll for those fish? Thanx


----------



## Northern1

slashbait said:


> Did you jig or troll for those fish? Thanx


Slash bait we were trolling very slowly. The fish are lethargic right now for sure. Good luck if you get out there.....hey I just noticed 1,000 posts- whoo!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Congrats to Amanda and amost sorry to Sean lol


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Northern1 said:


> Depending on the forecast in the next two weeks I may take a day off of work to head back up. I got a little insider information about a spot that will be hot here in the next ten to 14 days and some hot methods to use. That's a big if but I'm looking at next next Friday as a possibility if things pan out.


Im already looking at the forcast and schedule and preparing for the next trip.


----------



## Northern1

Jim,

I'm looking at either next next Friday, or just next Sunday as possibilities. Sunday might be better since its in that time frame we were talking about on the ride home, plus we also can go check out the other area where those females will be hanging out. Let me know if either of those work for you and we can start getting a group together. By the way, I talked to Sean and we should probably just do a thumb drive for those pics...it'll take 10 emails and 2 hours to send them all lol.


----------



## Northern1

Also, I looked at my muskie net for next trip. 1. I am going to take it 2. I don't think that I will cut the handle like you did....I just can't stand the thought of losing another fish that's JUST out of reach due to a net...what a shame that was. I just hope it doesn't turn into a big sail.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Northern1 said:


> Jim,
> 
> I'm looking at either next next Friday, or just next Sunday as possibilities. Sunday might be better since its in that time frame we were talking about on the ride home, plus we also can go check out the other area where those females will be hanging out. Let me know if either of those work for you and we can start getting a group together. By the way, I talked to Sean and we should probably just do a thumb drive for those pics...it'll take 10 emails and 2 hours to send them all lol.


Thumb drive would be great. I have one if you dont. I have to work next Sunday and if I did get it off I have a confirmation party to go to. Keep an eye on the forcast and we will figure it out.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Northern1 said:


> Also, I looked at my muskie net for next trip. 1. I am going to take it 2. I don't think that I will cut the handle like you did....I just can't stand the thought of losing another fish that's JUST out of reach due to a net...what a shame that was. I just hope it doesn't turn into a big sail.


Thats one of the reasons why I cut mine. It was also just too long to maneuver in the yak. With the way the bite was I seriously doubt a longer net would have gotten that other fish when we couldnt see it. I never stab at a fish without knowing where it is, you run too much of a risk hitting it and knocking it off. Just gives you more reason to head back up, as if you need one.


----------



## Northern1

Just bring it over tomorrow. My wife is off of work (AGAIN) for spring break and you can drop it off anytime. Well then maybe that next Friday could work well, weather dependent of course. Would Joe be in again as well?


----------



## slashbait

Just one more question. Long lining or small boards? Thanx again!


----------



## Northern1

No planers...that would be a mess on a kayak. Just let out enough line to get your lure to the bottom, or wherever the fish are marking.


----------



## nooffseason

Congrats guys! Sounds like an amazing trip. Send me a message if you're doing it again and wouldn't mind one more. I have a lot of experience yakking Erie, but more-so in the central basin. Always wanted to get out west but never felt secure in going solo.


----------



## Northern1

I may go up this Sunday after the females again, or we might go up after some jacks around Davis Besse next Friday, May 2nd. Not sure yet. There is definitely a lot of interest, and I welcome it. You cannot have too many kayaks out at once on Erie in my opinion. It just makes it that much more safe. Having said that, we all would have to run the same program because line tangles were terrible with only 5 of us out there. Also, it all depends on weather. NOAA has to have 2 feet or less in order to even consider it on a kayak.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Great job guys.

I'm from Akron and would like to join you guys. A weekend would be more ideal for me. I haven't taken my yak on it's maiden voyage yet so that worries me a bit. Green kayaker here.


----------



## Northern1

For any and all kayakers who may want to try the Erie trip either with an OGF group or any other group of kayakers at this or any time of year...here are some things to consider:
1. There is a substantial amount of risk due to the volatility of the waves and weather there.
2. There is even more risk due to the water temperatures only being in the low-mid 40s right now.
3. Due to those two factors alone, 2 people tragically lost their lives this past week...and two are still missing, and they were in a 21 foot boat, not a small kayak. Prayers for their families...
4. Be sure to wear the proper clothing out there. Everyone in our group wears 5mm neoprene waders with tight wader belts to stop water from coming in. I even put a layer of gore-tex over that with a gore-tex jacket as well. Do not wear cotton, wear some kind of polyester blend of some sort in case it gets wet it will wick water.
5. It is the law to have some sort of distress signals/flares as well as a sounding device and an anchor light if fishing dawn/dusk/ or even night on Lake Erie from a kayak.
5a. Bring a bilge pump incase you get swamped by a big wave. Even if it is calm, there were some 5 foot rogues from barges and larger boats that gave my 14 footer all it could handle and if I didnt hit them face on, I would have turtled.
6. Get a dry bag full of warm clothes, fire starters, hand warmers, etc. in case you go in
7. Have radio communication of some sort to stay alert and aware of changing weather patterns.
8. If you feel the wind switch direction, get off the lake immediately!

I know it seemed like we just had the idea to go up and went up in our sandals and shorts and had a blast on the water. In reality, we took many precautions for saftety as that is the number 1 concern out on the water. So, if you're planning on making the trip, you will need to invest some time and money into being properly prepared.

Jim- if you have anything to add, please chime in so people are ready for any trips they may take.


----------



## legendaryyaj

What direction wind should we be looking for for it to be "ideal" conditions?


----------



## Northern1

The entire area is a big bowl or bay, so if you are going out of Davis Besse, you would want wind from the South and maybe West a bit since its located on the southwest side. If you were going out of Catawba, you would want an east or Northeast wind since it is on the east side. If you went out of port clinton, you would want a south wind, since its on the south side. Basically, you want to be shield as much as possible from wind. It makes it difficult to paddle and chops up the water enough to make it not as enjoyable. 10mph or less wind is ideal. The more important part is the wave forecast. It has to be at 2 ft or less. If it is, you can still withstand 10+mph winds okay. The big thing is, for example, if you are out a mile on Clinton's reef and the wind is from the South or East, but then suddenly changes from to coming from the NW....get off quickly, as there may be a front coming and those waves have all of lake Erie with no obstruction to build and hit you. Or if you are at Davis Besse and the wind is nice and coming from the West, but then switches to coming from the NE, then you need to get into shore as there could be a front coming.


----------



## silverbullet

Northern1, I'd say you pretty much covered it pretty darn good. Going in a group is always nice. One thing I do is fly a flag off my stern light. Gives a bit more visibility. Always expect an issue and dont be afraid to call a trip short. Been there many times


Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

Ideally you want a south wind 5 to 10. But where they were it was actually protected by a northeast or east wind.


----------



## Northern1

KTiff, yeah, we were lucky to find that pod of fish in the area. Having said that we did choose it due to the NE wind. The only problem is that it took the nice warm dirty water with it and also the fish by noon. We should have moved farther southwest along with that water. But you live and learn.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Thanks.

Yeah, I'm too stupid to be on Erie in a yak at the moment.


----------



## Northern1

I think that if you haven't been on your maiden voyage yet in your yak, Erie may not be the place to first try either. But, for the most part 2 or less is not bad, but like I said, you have to be aware. Boaters, Barges and other big waves will come along and you have to know how to encounter those safely. After I almost got hit by that 5 foot cresting whitecap coming my way, my hands and feet were shaking. I was undoing a snag on the bottom and just heard a sound that sounded like wind hitting your hand as you're going 70mph in a car, I looked right and that wave was only 15 feet away. I dropped my rod, did a hard left paddle and hit it at about a 70 degree angle, just enough to not tip. The entire wave splashed its 45 degree water completely over me, momentarily soaking me. That's why gore-tex and waterproof materials are so important. The water wicked off, and I was fishing within 30 seconds again, just shaking from fear a bit. Just be sure you know what you're doing when you're out there!


----------



## kayakcle216

Nice report Aaron! Lake Erie spoiled you guys lol Im jealous...you better still have the erie trip at the end of May planned so I can put you on some monster smallies! Once again Good Job guys!


----------



## KTkiff

legendaryyaj said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I'm too stupid to be on Erie in a yak at the moment.



Don't listen to boaters who tell you that you are crazy to fish Erie from a yak. You wouldn't believe the stares and pointing I get (maybe I am just a funny looking dude) lol. The other day I had boats stop to take a picture like I was the lochness monster. Don't get me wrong, you have to respect the lake and know your limitations. I have been out (usually no more than 1/2 mile to a mile offshore) from the western basin all the way to Lake Ontario in a sit in nonetheless and have not felt unsafe. Maybe I am just lucky but I make sure I do not venture out more than a couple hundred yards if there are threats of storms. I have a sit on top made for big water this year. I mainly fish Erie for smallies so if you want to join me shoot me a pm. From spring til fall once they are in you don't have to go out far. You won't have 100 fish days in a yak like you can a bass boat but I have had many 20 to 30 fish days.


----------



## Bubbagon

Congrats, guys!! Friggin awesome fish!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Northern1 said:


> For any and all kayakers who may want to try the Erie trip either with an OGF group or any other group of kayakers at this or any time of year...here are some things to consider:
> 1. There is a substantial amount of risk due to the volatility of the waves and weather there.
> 2. There is even more risk due to the water temperatures only being in the low-mid 40s right now.
> 3. Due to those two factors alone, 2 people tragically lost their lives this past week...and two are still missing, and they were in a 21 foot boat, not a small kayak. Prayers for their families...
> 4. Be sure to wear the proper clothing out there. Everyone in our group wears 5mm neoprene waders with tight wader belts to stop water from coming in. I even put a layer of gore-tex over that with a gore-tex jacket as well. Do not wear cotton, wear some kind of polyester blend of some sort in case it gets wet it will wick water.
> 5. It is the law to have some sort of distress signals/flares as well as a sounding device and an anchor light if fishing dawn/dusk/ or even night on Lake Erie from a kayak.
> 5a. Bring a bilge pump incase you get swamped by a big wave. Even if it is calm, there were some 5 foot rogues from barges and larger boats that gave my 14 footer all it could handle and if I didnt hit them face on, I would have turtled.
> 6. Get a dry bag full of warm clothes, fire starters, hand warmers, etc. in case you go in
> 7. Have radio communication of some sort to stay alert and aware of changing weather patterns.
> 8. If you feel the wind switch direction, get off the lake immediately!
> 
> I know it seemed like we just had the idea to go up and went up in our sandals and shorts and had a blast on the water. In reality, we took many precautions for saftety as that is the number 1 concern out on the water. So, if you're planning on making the trip, you will need to invest some time and money into being properly prepared.
> 
> Jim- if you have anything to add, please chime in so people are ready for any trips they may take.


First I want to thank everone for all the compliments on the fish. We were truely blessed this day.

On top of Aaron's great information I like to to wear bright clothing or have some other way boaters can see you. Most of them will stay out a bit but some will get pretty close. While we were on the water we had a barge go just outside of us and almost took out one of our guys a little outside the pack. 

Also remember that the wave forecast is just that, a forecast, and it is also an estimate. So if they say 1-3 footers there may be a 4 or 5 footer mixed in.

Be aware of your surroundings. We could hear the waves coming most times but with i-pods and such you just might miss one that will flip you and with these temps you could be dead in a few short minutes. 

That is also why I wouldn&#8217;t go out without a group right now and it helps if everyone is experienced. Nothing against new yakers, it just helps if you know your yak and know how to help others with their yak if they have a problem. 

And never go out without having a float plan you have given to someone. 

Just be safe. It has really shocked the OGF community to hear about the poor souls of Wednesday&#8217;s accident. My prayers go out to them and their families.


----------



## Northern1

I think Jim makes an excellent point about the bright colors. I have a red/black kayak so it helps, but I do usually wear a red jacket as well, and as many have said they even put an orange flag out for visibility.

I was actually the one that almost got nailed by the barge. It slowly left the harbor, then made an abrupt turn. I was keeping my eye on it the whole time, but then got preoccupied with finding marks on the fish finder and before I knew it, it was bearing down on me only 100 feet away and I didn't have many options at that point but to paddle as hard as I could to barely clear its path. The weird thing is, it didn't even look like it was moving most of the time, and I honestly didn't know it was moving at all. The only reason I realized it was I saw a boat's wake hit it and it then occurred to me it actually was moving quite quickly toward my kayak. Always be aware of what's going on! It was a rookie mistake by me for sure.


----------



## Sumsickfisher

Wow I have a 12 foot wilderness tarpon wonder if I could take it out on erie in the summer?. Man I would really like to do this sometime. Can never seem to catch much. I got a fishfinder for it though so hopefully that changes. Thanks for sharing your report. Can you catch walleye or smallmouth like this in kayaks in summer or is this strictly an early spring thing.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Awesome report I believe i drove right past the kayak posse friday afternoon around 4pmish. Looks like a trip none of you will forget and probably many more to come.


----------



## Northern1

Eyefisher, looks like you are in Lima. Jim Martin and I (and Stedke lol) are from Wapak. We have some extra yaks if you ever wanted to get out of the big boat and try it from a kayak!

Sumsickfisher, they tend to move out in the summer a bit farther to deeper water I believe, but someone correct me if i'm wrong. Although, from what I hear you can get the girls around warm rocks anytime during the summer evenings. Not sure i'd go out there at night on a kayak though.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Aaron is right most of the big females move out past the islands during June and July then around Vermillion to Cleveland by the Canadian line August thru September. Come October the are in somewhat close around Vermillion and Huron. There is some great fishing in July off Vermillion in close for smaller 1-5 lb eaters.






this was in July a few years back. Limit in less than 2 hours


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Aaron I was trying not to call you out I case your wife reads this lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hanmanjr

Sumsickfisher said:


> Wow I have a 12 foot wilderness tarpon wonder if I could take it out on erie in the summer?. Man I would really like to do this sometime. Can never seem to catch much. I got a fishfinder for it though so hopefully that changes. Thanks for sharing your report. Can you catch walleye or smallmouth like this in kayaks in summer or is this strictly an early spring thing.


Took my Tarpon 120 out of Cranberry Creek a couple times last summer. Resident walleye are around all year. The reefs are pretty close to launch. Hoping to come up more this year (from Central Ohio). 

Looks like the group was real close. Great catches! Glad to see the safety advice. 

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Aaron I was trying not to call you out I case your wide reads this lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha, I saw you were trying to dance around it without mentioning me. She doesn't read it but lately she has been following the BKFT yak Ohio's and the Buckeye Nation Kayak Angler's page, so who knows what all she really looks at! lol. Looking back at the day, there were way too many close calls for me. I need to be more careful. You had some big waves as well that you disappeared under for a bit from what I saw.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I never took one over the bow tho I was sitting lower than normal with nearly 40 lbs of fish up there. Only water I got inside was from splash of fish storage 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Never fished of of a yak but im sure it would be good time. I usually am runnin around in a 18.5' ranger but you never know. Nice to see a young lady out there showin you guys how its done haha.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Yeah she knows how to hang with the guys and she is a smallmouth magnet


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SettingRecords

Excellent catches & photos! Sounded like a great time fishing and a good day of catches . Always nice to catch some beauties like those.


----------



## hanmanjr

Northern1 said:


> Also, I looked at my muskie net for next trip. 1. I am going to take it 2. I don't think that I will cut the handle like you did....I just can't stand the thought of losing another fish that's JUST out of reach due to a net...what a shame that was. I just hope it doesn't turn into a big sail.


I use a Cummings net (at least 24" deep & maybe 20+" wide - green netting) that has a 7" handle. Basically, the rubber grip & a couple inches of the handle, then the big net. Same design as big walleye nets, just with a short handle. Works great on Erie. My dad got it from Rodmaker's Shoppe for me for Xmas after an Alum Fish Ohio muskie busted up my net a few years back. Dragged practically ashore!

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hfish

Thanks for the posting your fishing story and photos. Excellent post. Not only the Lake Erie walleye fishing, but tips and care on being in a kayak on the big lake. I could definitely read over and over. Congratulations on your groups success.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

What a great day! One you will always remember. That is what makes this sport so fun. 30 years from now you will remember exactly where you were.


----------



## Northern1

Hfish- absolutely! Thank you! Kayak Angler Magazine contacted me back about it and its getting a "grip and grin" on their website. It would be neat to get a whole spread. We will see what happens with it. 

Crappiecommander- it will certainly be one we remember for sure. We will make it an annual trip! I think I saw your name on the OGF tourney with Troy. Sean Stone and I will be there in our kayaks trying to see if we stand a chance all day lol. See you on the lake!


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

Yep that was me dragging Troy down:!:! With the weather reports I'm seeing we might all be fishing in the parking lots so a yak could have an advantage...


----------



## fishfray

That blog is a great idea and very informative. Will you be posting all of your kayak fishing trips on there?


----------



## Vwslayer

Sean's blog is awesome.Very we'll written.I'm always checking for updates!


----------



## SeanStone

fishfray said:


> That blog is a great idea and very informative. Will you be posting all of your kayak fishing trips on there?



I post 60 percent of my trips on the blog.....The other 40 percent are bad trips/scouting. We are currently trying to expand our reach with our writers so we can get a constant flow of yak reports from all over Ohio. Right now all of my reports are south central, south west, and central Ohio. Aaron has recently jumped on board with kfa and will be providing quality well written reports from north central ohio. 



Thanks for the compliments vwslayer.


http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/lateral-line/2014/04/hook-shots-walleye?src=SOC&dom=fb

I saw this on field and streams facebook page and shared it on my own....Its a video of guys hitting lake erie the same time we did, the same bait store we stopped at, and catching some giant walleyes too. It's just mind blowing how everything lined up for us (and them)...A true trip of a lifetime.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Great job on the blog Sean and Aaron. It is always interesting and informative to read about your trips from others perspectives. Keep up the good work guys and thanks for all the kind compliments


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

If you all enjoyed that trip so much you really need to go to Lake Michigan for the salmon run the weekend after Labor Day with me.













The average fish is 10 lbs or bigger. The first pic is a 13 and the other is 17+ my pb


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

Sooo, you're saying we will either A. Need a net or B. Need a net larger than a trout net for that trip? lol....we had neither to haul in those walleye, but I have one now! Only thing is there's a BKFT online tourney at that time isnt there?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Tourney is the weekend before and two weeks later than when I plan to go. And yes bring a big net


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LimaFlyMan

Good job on the blog you guys. Those who weren't there can definitely feel the action by reading the blog....well written in my book. It was a great day fishing with each of you and even though my humiliation was pointed out with the flop of a fish I enjoyed a day on the lake with you all either way lol. Besides catching fish the best part is watching others' excitement after landing a fish. A huge thanks to Jim (LimaEyeCatcher), Jim Stedke and Aaron for all of the useful information and a thanks to Sean and Amanda for making it an enjoyable day.


----------

